

Ask HN: Simple, fast JavaScript Framework? - Slashed

Hi,
Can you suggest a basic JavaScript framework, please?
Basically, it should be:
1. Compatible with most browsers.
2. Only DOM manipulation(select elements by ID and class, listen to events, etc.) No animation stuff is needed.
3. Very fast, very small.
--
Basically, I could stick with JQuery, Dojo since I know these two. But is there any good alternative which does only the most basic stuff? Thank you in advance.
======
mbrubeck
I'd look into jQuery 1.4 (currently in alpha), which is broken into modules so
that you can use less of it. This isn't yet released, but it's possible to
build and use it from the source tree. See the comments in _build.xml_ for
instructions on building a smaller jQuery.

There's also <http://xuijs.com/> which is very minimal and targeted
specifically at mobile browsers. It may not support older desktop browsers,
though.

~~~
Slashed
Great! I'll try JQuery 1.4 custom build. It seems that's exactly what I need.
P.S. Does anybody know, why I can't up-vote comments and can up-vote news?

~~~
swolchok
Read the FAQ.

------
parasctr
use YUI 3.0.

